# Tenryu Gold Medal Dado Not Exactly What I Had Hoped For.



## dustyal

I'm looking around for a dado set and I appreciate your comments. I have this set on my list but I don't know if the lack of shims would be a problem for me. My "table saw" is only 9 amps so I get a little concerned about weight of a dado. The arbor is long enough-I think. So I want to get a good dado set that I can use on this saw if I can… eventually I will get a new saw that would enjoy a better dado set… that make sense?


----------



## Newton

Not being able to use shims would be a deal breaker for me. I have yet to use a dado set that I didn't have to shim.


----------



## sbryan55

Thanks for the review. At this price the dado set is obviously a quality product but I rarely make dado cuts without hading to add shims. And I agree that having to clean up the dado after making a cut would be an annoyance to me as well.


----------



## Russ_Loves_Tools

I haven't contacted Tenryu about what is typically done for shim conditions but there definitely isn't room in between the chippers or the blades. I'll send them an email and post my findings.


----------



## reggiek

Great review…great information…..I will definitely like to see what Tenryu says about the shims….I have dabbled with the thought of trying some of their blades as they are a little less then the forrest blades and are supposed to be of similar quality.


----------



## Russ_Loves_Tools

Hopefully they will be able to provide a solution. The dado is amazingly clean. You can't even tell where the stack transitioned between chippers. It cuts a grove that looks like it was milled by a single blade of that width. I've already emailed them and will hopefully hear back in the next day or two.


----------



## cmaxnavy

I have a 10" Tenryu combo blade on my table saw. Hands down - It is the best blade that I've ever used. Sharpening is just not an issue. I've been using for 2-1/2 years now!!! Needs no sharpening!!!


----------



## Russ_Loves_Tools

Here was the response that I had from Tenryu in regards to shims.

"The main outer blades have zero clearance, but there is some clearance between the chippers. These are only places where shims can be used. Unfortunately, this may not be a solution for combinations of zero or single chipper used with the main blades.There are a couple of manufacturers offering special dados for undersized plywood, but our is not designed for that."

I asked them what the clearance was between chippers but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## a1Jim

Interesting review


----------



## Bothus

Thanks for the review. I don't do a lot of dadoing but it was interesting reading since I have been thinking about buying a Tenryu blade.

Socal wood: Don't leave me hanging! You can't make a comment like that without telling me the story behind.

Send me a private message if need be.
Thanks,

Bothus


----------



## hjt

Socalwood - sorry to hear that Tenryu treated you as such. When I and Pete worked for them I can guarantee you would have been happy with the service.

Unless they have changed their business plan, they sell through specialty stores via independent reps, however - you can contact them directly. Again, this is back when I worked for them in 2001.

Even though I really wasn't into wood working back them, I can tell you from what I learned…. Tenryu makes a superior blade. Now that I am getting into woodworking (read my bio) I've already located my Tenryu dealer.


----------



## rustfever

I have an old Dado set that was included with the ca. 1950's Dewalt Radial Arm saw, gifted to me in 1972. it is adjustable with most anything. I frequently use business card stock or even typing paper. It work just fine. I've only had it sharpened a half dozen times over the last nearly 40 years. Of course, only really used it just a few time, too. I used it just a few months ago. Still works good. Crisp edges, flat bottom. Maximum width of cut, using card-stock shims is .9375" [15/16"]
The old stuff never wears out.


----------



## North40

I'm with socialwood - no Tenryu in my shop.

I went to a local supplier to buy a Freud Glue-Line Rip, and the salesman talked me into a Tenryu rip blade. If I liked the Freud, I was going to love the Tenryu: it was so much better I'd never look back. It cost twice as much as the Freud and cut like an Oldham combo blade. My local supplier said, "sorry, we don't take back used saw blades." and Tenryu said, "that's not our problem" when I called. I went and bought a Freud and threw the Tenryu in the trash, and I don't use Tenryu or that supplier anymore.

With regard to this dado set, the whole idea of a dado is getting a groove or dado the thickness you need, and that almost always means slightly over or under the intended measurement. The woodworker said to the machinist: "Sure, you may be accurate to .001", but I have to be dead-on."


----------



## Bothus

Thanks for the explanation Socalwood.

Peter O, you are the first person I have heard say they didn't like the way the Tenyru cut.

Thanks for the input guys.

Bothus


----------



## Russ_Loves_Tools

After further research I felt it necessary to post a new review for this set. Click here!


----------

